# Magnesium oil and IBS



## MarianneK

Hi,I wanted to share my experience about how I combated IBS. For several years I had IBS, the constipation type (it started with diarrhea though).I had as many others gone through the list of laxatives and potential treatments and none of them worked in the end.I figured I was magnesium deficient on account of my constipation and muscle twitching/cramps, but taking magneisum orally did not have any effect on my bowels and muscles. I found out about magnesium oil through my therapist and decided to try it. Magnesium oil is applied to the skin and enters the body via diffusion through the skin. To my amazement after trying magneisum oil I discovered my bowels became regular and normal and my muscle twitchings and cramps stopped. Basically what I do is to regularily (in the beginning quite often, now two three times a week) put magnesium oil on my stomach/bowel area, put a thin plastic bag on top and a blanket over to keep the area warm (diffusion much more effective), leave it one for a while and wash off. In addition I eat a few prunes and take some psyllium seed husks with a little pre- and probiotics, prunes and psyllium seed husks did not have any effect before I started taking the magnesium oil though. I still find myself in awe of having become this well. Allthough magnesium turned out to be the key factor for me I do watch my diet: no gluten, dairy only occasionally and very little sugar. I take supplements for good digestion such as stomach acid (since I have too little) vitamins, minerals and oils in addition to some times making detoxing efforts(chlorella, far infrared saunas and whey protein which provides important amino acids for detoxification). Most importantly I find that whatever affect the magnesium status affects my bowels. So for instance too much calcium which opposes the action of magnesium can have a bad effect on my bowels. This can be difficult as often one does not know about all the sources of calcium, many places the water can be very hard which means it contains a lot of calcium. Taking too much vitamin D can also raise calcium levels, though I never experience this with sunbading. In my experience it takes some time to raise magnesium levels by using magnesium oil, the good thing is that once you've hit a good level the bowel works likes a clock.

I wanted to add a comment to this post: I also take Beta TCP, a supplement meant to increase bile flow. This supplement also includes taurine which is supposed to aid bile flow as well. Bile is important to prevent constipation. Especially if you have light colored stools look into this.

I wish everyone the best of luck with curing their IBS.MarianneK


----------



## em_t

Wow that's amazing Marianne,What's the name of the magnesium oil you use? And how long do you keep the oil on for? I've tried every laxative like you and tried magnesium supplements which didn't really work at all for me. Very curious because sometimes I get muscle twitches in my hands and feet but I put this down to a slight electrolyte imbalance from having to take laxatives regularly. Hopefully the oil will continue to work its wonders on you!All the bestEm xx


----------



## MarianneK

Hi Em,There are a few different brands of magnesium oil out there. I used the one from Global Light and later the one from Ancient Minerals. They both work. In the information from Ancient Minerals it says that most magnesium is absorbed when 20 minutes have passed, though I usually leave mine on for longer. I think you'd have to try to see for yourself what is good for you. The oil is also very good for putting on legs if you have acute cramps. Magnesium is beneficial for a wide range of other things as well and if you want to read more about transdermal(through the skin) magnesium and magnesium in general I suggest the webpage of Mark Sircus: http://magnesiumforlife.com/ Laxatives, if they give diarrhea, can cause electrolyte imbalances. Magnesium is one of the electrolytes that can become low and since our diets are fairly deficient in magnesium it rarely gets properly replaced. In my experience I entered into a vicious circle of taking laxatives that would give some diarrhea which lead to lower and lower levels of magnesium. When magnesium became lower and lower the laxatives would work poorer and poorer and I became more and more constipated. Wish you all the best,Marianne


----------



## em_t

Hi Marianne,Thanks, I'll definitely look into getting that because even if it doesn't relieve the constipation I can use it to massage the area and hopefully at least relieve some of the tension there! Unfortunately I have to use stimulant laxatives everyday for my bowel to work and even taking the doses my GP prescribes me I sometimes end up with electrolyte imbalances. A few times I've been given potassium supplements in the hospital because it was too low. I'm now pretty good at realising when this is happening so I take a rehydration solution containing the right mix of electrolytes until I feel a bit better. I know when I get a very strong, almost unsatiable desire to eat cheese that I'm deficient because usually when I've had low potassium levels my calcium levels also drop slightly. I'm so glad you've got your IBS under control now. Long may it last!Em xx


----------



## MarianneK

Just a short note:I wanted to add to my initial post that I do not eat gluten. I cut gluten long before introducing the magnesium oil without any effect and so gluten is not the key factor. I still avoid gluten though because it is not easy to digest and I don't feel good when eating it. Now this is not like the people having gluten allergy as then even a little gluten can make them sick. If I get a little bit of gluten I am fine, but I don't eat a full meal of pasta or bread.


----------



## em_t

I eat very little gluten as well. In fact my IBS is so bad I don't really eat very much at all. Solid food seems to exacerbate it so I don't eat any pasta or bread. I sometimes eat a few crackers a day but they never seem to cause me any problems. My problem is a seriously slow bowel as demonstrated by a colonic transit study - no amount of fibre works, in fact it only exacerbates the problem so I stick to low residue foods, plenty of water and laxatives everyday otherwise I get into serious difficulties


----------



## Gail2011

Just checked the L-Glutamine that I am taking that is working so well is also in a magnesium base. I believe it is in a more bio-available format to the body just as the magnesium oil is when applied directly to the skin. This would be good to have on hand. Congrats on finding something that works and for passing on your positive information to everyone. I am starting to see a connection in the products that work. The colostrum also contains high levels of naturally occurring magnesium. Most interesting. Thanks again for writing in with your discovery Marianne! Best wishes to everyone on their healing journey, Gail


----------



## MarianneK

Hi Gail,I once tried glutamine as well as someone said it had worked very well for their gastrointestinal system. Unfortunately I did not notice any improvement when taking it, but I do think it is a good idea and can have positive effects. It is supposed to be good for the gastrointestinal epithelium and also increase the synthesis of gluthation which is good for detoxification.It's very interesting what you say about colostrum, it is supposed to be very nutritious and also contain immune system components among other things. I'd be very interested in trying it. best,Marianne


----------



## Gail2011

Hello Marianne,You might not have taken enough of the L-Glutamine. I am flooding my system with it taking a 500 mg capsule or two with every meal so that my body has continual access to it. It is so amazing!! I really do feel it re-building the areas that have been damaged through years of illness.I love the colostrum as well, Marianne. Very soothing and healing for the entire body. I found a company called Sequal that has a lozenge format. This is a really great way to get it into your system bypassing the stomach. Every health food store carries some format of colostrum. Just look to see that it was created with the milk in the first hours, it will say so on the label, if it is.I am going to order the magnesium oil as you suggest and start having therapy baths with it. Last night I found some of my old magnesium lotion and dumped some in the tub. Slept really well after that. Can't wait until the magnesium oil arrives. I like how you can just apply the oil to the middle section and cover it with plastic so that the heat helps the body to absorb it. I can see the wisdom of allowing the body to absorb the magnesium in the bath tub. Looking forward to my therapy baths!Really excited about all these new wonderful ideas. Thanks for sharing!! Gail


----------



## MarianneK

Hi Gail,Thanks for the info on glutamine and colostrum!I just wanted to say as well that I have tried sea salt baths which are high in magnesium, and allthough they are relaxing they did not benefit my IBS in a notisable way. I had to apply oil directly to the skin in order to get a positive effect on my bowels. I guess it depends on how magnesium deficient one is. I think Mark Sircus (see my first post to find his website) talks about how much to put in ones bath of magnesium flakes/oil and I probably did not put as much as he recommends. best,Marianne


----------



## jinx50

I use the L-Glutamine also but GNC has a very absorbable drink with a mild berry flavor that I use, I get it at Rite Aid where they carry GNC product. It's a little more expensive than pills but since it's absorbed better you don't have to take as much. About $30 for 30 day supply for me.I got it because it is suppose to help heal the intestine lining, and helps you convert sugars/starches to energy more efficiently. That stuff has some amazing results for people who need it(not everyone does need it). I like that it cut craving for sugar and starch. My sugar levels are naturally low and it seems to even things out so I don't get the blahs from low sugar. My sister is diabetic on the other hand and I had her try it when she lost her insurance and couldn't get her insulin. It worked for her too and now she tests her sugar daily to make sure but she doesn't have a need for the insulin now(45 days so far). She has also lost 17 pounds. I'm not sure where that fits in. Body builders sometimes use it to convert the energy for workouts.Any way I searched out this post for the info on Magnesium Oil. I have to check that out cause I hate taking those horse pills everyday. Thank You everyone for sharing to help make all our lives more comfortable.


----------



## CherECoz

Where do you get the magnesium oil? I discovered that magnesium was the most helpful thing I have done for my IBS C. I have just switches to the mag citrate and am taking 675 mg plus prunes and benefiber. I am a healthy eater. Little if any meat. Mostly chicken fish and fruits and veggies. I wear whole grains in the morning mostly. If I use the magnesium oil do I stop the oral?


----------



## CherECoz

Eat not wear whole grains! Sorry


----------



## Gail2011

Hi Marianne,Just received the magnesium spray and the magnesium salts. Oh, the magnesium bath is heavenly!! It instantly relaxes the entire body. I was using a cup per bath. Have the magnesium spray as well from Ancient Minerals. I will experience the magnesium spray with the plastic over to keep the heat in as you recommended. Thanks for passing on your secrets. Am enjoying the effects of a drink called Kefir now. Wow, that is an amazing food product for replacing good bacteria into the system. Best wishes to you, Gail


----------



## MarianneK

CherECoz said:


> Where do you get the magnesium oil? I discovered that magnesium was the most helpful thing I have done for my IBS C. I have just switches to the mag citrate and am taking 675 mg plus prunes and benefiber. I am a healthy eater. Little if any meat. Mostly chicken fish and fruits and veggies. I wear whole grains in the morning mostly. If I use the magnesium oil do I stop the oral?


Hi CherECoz,In my initial post I mentioned two brands of magnesium oil: Global Light( http://www.globallight.net/ ) and Ancient Minerals ( http://www.ancient-minerals.com/ ). They both work, but the one from Global light, allthough less pure in terms of pollution, I wonder if works a tiny bit better, but this is just speculation on my part I don't know if there is any difference in magnesium concentration between the two. I could never get any effect on my bowels from taking magnesium citrate, it might be because my digestive system is not too good. For someone with a better uptake taking magnesium citrate might help. The nice thing about magnesium oil is that it doesn't have any upsetting effect on the digestive system and personally I don't take much oral magnesium when using the oil. It happens that I take some magnesium chloride orally (the best oral form), but usually I take it to calm myself down when feeling agitated, restless or depressed. Magnesium has quite good antidepressant and anxiolytic effects and is also good for sleep. What is also an interesting point with magnesium is that calcium opposes the action of magnesium and so even if one takes magnesium while ingesting a lot of calcium the effect of magnesium will be reduced. When I lived in an area with very hard water (that means the water has a lot of calcium) I found it more difficult to get enough magnesium than when living in an area with soft water. That is just an example, eating a lot of dairy products will also provide a lot of calcium. George Eby has a wbsite with a lot of info on related topics: http://george-eby-research.com/html/depression-anxiety.html. With regards to diet in my experience one just has to go by trial and error, personally I find grains upset my bowels and avoid it. I also eat a lot of red meat without any problems. Dr Adamo who wrote about the blood type diet is perhaps onto something when saying that how well you like and tolerate different kinds of meat depends on blood type, at least for me his analysis of what I should eat when having my blood type fits too a large degree with what I know myself to tolerate well. I wish you good luck. best, Marianne


----------



## MarianneK

Gail2011 said:


> Hi Marianne,Just received the magnesium spray and the magnesium salts. Oh, the magnesium bath is heavenly!! It instantly relaxes the entire body. I was using a cup per bath. Have the magnesium spray as well from Ancient Minerals. I will experience the magnesium spray with the plastic over to keep the heat in as you recommended. Thanks for passing on your secrets. Am enjoying the effects of a drink called Kefir now. Wow, that is an amazing food product for replacing good bacteria into the system. Best wishes to you, Gail


Hi Gail,I wish you luck. From my experience repleting magnesium is not done over night, it can take time. A lot of factors affect the magnesium level. Having an infection or being stressed can make one need more than usual. Drinking teas whith herbs that acts as diuretics can also drain the body of magnesium. Most common though is perhpas the effect of calcium which opposes the effect of magnesium. Of course one needs calcium as well, and so finding the good balance is not easy. There is always a lot of trial and error involved.The one thing I know which is a contraindication of magnesium supplementation is problems with the kidneys. And so anyone having kidney problems should consult their GP before taking magnesium.best,Marianne


----------



## Jayufr6d54dsed

Ah! I'm glad someone has discovered the benefits of magnesium, I was taking it in a powder but it started making me sick.. Did anyone else get horrible muscle pains in their legs? I found myself bedridden because of this







not fun! Anywho, I will be sure to try this magnesium oil







I'm 20 and have been suffering with IBS for the last 3-4 years.Thank you!


----------



## steveb55310

em_t said:


> I eat very little gluten as well. In fact my IBS is so bad I don't really eat very much at all. Solid food seems to exacerbate it so I don't eat any pasta or bread. I sometimes eat a few crackers a day but they never seem to cause me any problems. My problem is a seriously slow bowel as demonstrated by a colonic transit study - no amount of fibre works, in fact it only exacerbates the problem so I stick to low residue foods, plenty of water and laxatives everyday otherwise I get into serious difficulties


What is a low residue food?


----------



## idkwia

Em_t - have you tried Resolor which is quite a new drug for constipation. Has had pretty good reviews.I like the idea of magnesium oil being placed onto the abdomen. If this doesn't work you might like to try castor oil packing which is very similar to what is suggested on this thread with the magnesium. If you do a search for castor oil packing you will get explanations how to do it. This is supposed to be good for constipation.Steve5530 - a low residue food is one which doesn't produce much waste. This means that most of it will be absorbed and used by the body and very little will reach the large intestine to be eliminated. By contrast fibre is a high residue food.


----------



## MarianneK

idkwia said:


> Em_t - have you tried Resolor which is quite a new drug for constipation. Has had pretty good reviews.I like the idea of magnesium oil being placed onto the abdomen. If this doesn't work you might like to try castor oil packing which is very similar to what is suggested on this thread with the magnesium. If you do a search for castor oil packing you will get explanations how to do it. This is supposed to be good for constipation.Steve5530 - a low residue food is one which doesn't produce much waste. This means that most of it will be absorbed and used by the body and very little will reach the large intestine to be eliminated. By contrast fibre is a high residue food.


Hi idkwia,Interesting to hear about the castor oil packing. However, its effect, in relation to constipation, is not similar to that of magnesium oil. Whether or not magnesium oil can help ones constipation depends on whether or not one has a deficiency of magnesium. Magnesium is essntial to the body, involved in over 300 enzymatic reactions, among its many functions is maintaining proper cell potential and relaxing muscles. When there is not enough magnesium muscles can spasm, cramp and behave in an unocoordinated fashion, one may easily imagine how this can lead both to diarrhea and constipation. The potential relief from applying magnesium oil to ones skin can then easily be explained by replacing a missing substance. Finding out if one is magnesium deficient is not always very easy as a simple blood test does not give a good representation of tissue levels. There are other ways of testing, and sometimes one can suspect a deficiency based on cooccurence with other typical symptoms of magnesium deficiency. It can also be said that most people's diets does not contain enough nuts, seeds, whole grains and rice and vegetables to supply enough mangesium. At the same time food in general contains far less magnesium and other minerals than they did a hundred years ago due to unsustainable agriculturual methods leading to soil nutrient depletion. For many, and me included, applying magnesium is like finding the right key to the keyhole after trying desperately a thousand other keys first. Marianne


----------



## bobmcbob

www.longecity.org/forum/topic/23555-taking-magnesium-transdermally/


----------



## MarianneK

Hi bobmcbob,Interesting to see that people are discussing transdermal magnesium.In my own experience it is clear that magnesium must be absorbed through the skin, I'd never have become this well without it working. Some people are sceptical about Mg2+ being abrosbed through the skin. To my knowledge several ions are able to permeate the skin. How well they permeate the skin depends on several factors such as the type of salt they are present in, often chloride salts proveds for better ion absorption. Another factor is temperature, the higher the tamperature the more is absorbed. Skin is a dynamic barrier, designed to be able to excrete water, salts and waste (a good example is taking a far-infrared sauna). Many substances can also be absorbed through the skin, such as hormones and nicotine. Please see this report to see how using mangnesium sulfate (Epsom salt) can increase magnesium levels in the body (most likely magnesium chloride which is the form magnesium is present in in mangeisum oil is much more effective, in addition it is much more concentrated than in baths): http://www.epsomsaltcouncil.org/articles/report_on_absorption_of_magnesium_sulfate.pdf For information in general about magnesium treatment see: http://www.drmyhill.co.uk/wiki/Magnesium_-_treating_a_deficiency best wishes,Marianne


----------

